# Chewed Carpet



## EmilyGrace1991 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi Guys, haven't posted for a while.

Jessie's now 9 months old. She's been doing really well until recently. We leave her in the living room with access to the kitchen whilst we're out at work coming home for her at lunch time. She's generally very good has lots of toys to play with and doesn't toilet inside much anymore.

However I came home today and she has chewed a hole in the carpet on the rise of the first stair. This is the 3rd time on this part of the stair. We've had to replace the carpet twice now. Today I left her at 2.30pm and came home 3 hours later. 

Any idea why she might be doing this? Any ideas how to get her to stop?

Please help!! 
Emily x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You can buy some spray that stops them chewing, how effective it might be I don't know.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Surprisingly, we have had a carpet bit chewed over the last couple of days... Sounds like the same step, the corner of the bottom one! 
I went and bought some new antler chews, I have used the spray previously on furniture, it's bitter tasting for them , I'd say it would be worth a try - it will be cheaper than replacing the carpet again!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I would say she's doing it because she's bored. You need some more chews! Barney is a chewer but hasn't started on the carpet (yet... Hopefully won't). He loves wood and I was really worried about the Christmas tree. I sprayed it with this anti chew spray - sounds like the one Tracey mentioned and barney hasn't seemed interested at all. It's got a bitter taste, it got to the back of my throat but is ok to spray onto anything.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

*This is the tree I sprayed*

This is the tree I sprayed. I am ashamed to say we Havn't got our. 'proper' tree up yet - that will go up tomorrow but I'm going to spray that too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That's a great tree! Barney looks like he's guarding it...... Hope he's not cocked his leg on it!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

He wouldn't dare. It's from John Lewis and they don't allow that sort of behaviour.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wouldn't bother replacing the carpet again just yet, mine has had a lovely frayed corner (and splintered wood) for over a year now! actually I think I could replace it but finances won't allow, (I don't think replacing just that stair would be an option, as I would never get a colour match now), the anti chew sprays didn't work for me but a squirt of perfume did! although the hall did stink for quite a while. But yes she is obviously bored or a little stressed, you can get treat balls for them to roll around and stag bars are great, she maybe better in a smaller space to be honest, I think dogs feel less stressed in a smaller area, could you leave her just in the kitchen? I know it doesn't sound like a lot of space but if she is getting enough exercise (chewing can be when they need to use up excess energy too) she should probably lay about a lot of the time anyway. Good luck.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

As others say, antler chews are great. Also do you take her for a walk before you leave her? It may help use up some energy so she might sleep more when you are away


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Teenage dogs... Frankie did the same sort of things. It was back to the crate for him!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Is she getting enough exercise and stimulation? I would add an extra walk or training session and more chews.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

If she has gone back to chewing in the same spot it sounds like habit...
More exercise, something to chew on, a stuffed kong and, if it was me, back in the kitchen or crated when you are out. 
I get up early to take the dogs out for a good walk first thing (6:15 - still dark ) then we walk Liz to school. After that I'm out for between 3 and 5 hours, depending how my mother is (I care for her, sometimes I bring her here... other times not)
I think the dogs are glad that I've gone out so that they get a rest


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am like you Emily I leave my dogs then run of my house when I am at work. I couldn't bear to leave them shut in a crate or the kitchen. Of course they will be bored at times and I leave mine a pile of chews everyday. They have a stag bar each, a "tree root" and also usually a paddy wack, pizzle stick or other long lasting chew. They are not destructive but I think its because they are so busy chewing!


----------

